# Permanent resident struggling to survive



## AusGuy5 (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm a permanent resident, who's looking for jobs (I've applied through many online sites, went physically to meet recruiters, used jobactive jobboard by government, went door to door of shops to deliver resumes, all the things) for around 4 months in Sydney. Have masters level qualifications in construction industry. I have more than 10 yrs experience in my original country, but all the people in Australia asks for local experience. No body's gonna recruit me as a volunteer as well in the construction industry because they say they will have to provide me insurance and all the other facilities and expenses as well etc, so no body is willing to take me as a volunteer as well. I've got Australian drivers licence, couldn't find any odd jobs as well. I applied delivery driver jobs as well as a way to use my drivers licence, but no success. I was thinking of going for uber eats, but I don't have capital to buy a car (even a cheap one), what should I do? Most of the cleaning jobs also requires to have a vehicle. When I call banks to get loans, they don't offer any loans for people who has no jobs. And paying the rent is pain in the bum as well. Came here to settle, but struggling to survive even after having the permanent residency. Any insights?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AusGuy5 said:


> I'm a permanent resident, who's looking for jobs (I've applied through many online sites, went physically to meet recruiters, used jobactive jobboard by government, went door to door of shops to deliver resumes, all the things) for around 4 months in Sydney. Have masters level qualifications in construction industry. I have more than 10 yrs experience in my original country, but all the people in Australia asks for local experience. No body's gonna recruit me as a volunteer as well in the construction industry because they say they will have to provide me insurance and all the other facilities and expenses as well etc, so no body is willing to take me as a volunteer as well. I've got Australian drivers licence, couldn't find any odd jobs as well. I applied delivery driver jobs as well as a way to use my drivers licence, but no success. I was thinking of going for uber eats, but I don't have capital to buy a car (even a cheap one), what should I do? Most of the cleaning jobs also requires to have a vehicle. When I call banks to get loans, they don't offer any loans for people who has no jobs. And paying the rent is pain in the bum as well. Came here to settle, but struggling to survive even after having the permanent residency. Any insights?


It took me over 3 months before I even got a volunteer position at a charity, and that was years ago when unemployment levels were lower, but after that it became relatively easier, with that "local experience", no matter what type of experience.

My wife has recently spent over a year looking, but nothing, until she started voluntary work at a charity recently.

I came from the UK, where did you come from?


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

This is what I affraid. There is really very hard to find a job. It does not matter your expirience, or level of knowlege. How things are going in Melbourne? Heard something ?


----------



## sand789 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Willis_07 (Jul 17, 2019)

How about having an individual entrepreneurship?


----------

